# Baby Assassin Snail



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

:bounce:I have to give credit for this find to my son who spotted a baby assassin snail in one of our tanks. \\/ I wasn't even aware how successful these snails are at reproducing in our aquariums.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love their shells. Congrats on the babies!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Wow that is very cool, I hear about breeding but did not know they can actually happened! Is that the only one?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

This is the only baby we have found so far. I've had the adults for about a year.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I purchased two assassins from someone in the boards. After about a week or so I noticed egg sacks in the tank. Not sure how long they take to develop but its been almost a month :^( Maybe they will hatch eventually? ::crosses fingers:: grats on the snail!!!


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought some assassin snails for the wife's shrimp tank. She nearly wet herself when, while investigating a white blob on the java moss, a miniature assassin snail popped out.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, Assasin snails will breed in your tank. The babies will have slightly lighter yellow stripes on their shells.

The Assasins bury from time to time, not all the time. They can stay hidden like that for weeks on end. Chances are if you have seen one baby you have more.

Always remember that Assasins could be hiding in your gravel and don't add nice snails like Neritinas or Tylomelanias to that tank. I saw this Orange Tylomelania being sold in a German website for 30 Euros (about 45 USD). You don't want to put him in a tank where you could have Assasins hiding










--Nikolay


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

first there was 1, then 2 and 3.. soon I seen 20+...AAAAAH!


----------



## StevenLeeds (Jul 21, 2007)

Mine have begun to breed in one of my nanos. It is true if you have a sand substrate the will stay buried for long periods of time.

Best viewing seems to be hen the lights are out.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Holy smokes! I just found 4 more baby assassins in the filter. Unfortunately two were next to the impeller and didn't make it, but the other two were at the bottom alive and well.


----------

